# Vaping now on Cape Talk 567



## Hooked (15/6/21)

Tune in. I caught the end of VPASA talking and now listeners sending Whatsapps in

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/6/21)

Anything interesting mentioned? Is the general public still as misinformed as we believe them to be or were most incoming messages from current vapers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/6/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Anything interesting mentioned? Is the general public still as misinformed as we believe them to be or were most incoming messages from current vapers?



Uninformed is an understatement.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------

